# Getting Kontakt and Spitfire to Shake Hands



## clarkus (May 3, 2014)

Good morning!

Are there videos on this topic? Other than a few posts by other frustrated Albion customers that seem to have eventually found an answer and gone away, I am surprised when I Google the world-at-large by how little information there is. Albion's homepage has an underpopulated forum, and no tutoring material at all. YouTube videos aren't by & large dealing with Albion & its peculiarities.

Specifically:

I have watched several tutorials on using the "Quick Load" function in Kontakt Player, but its not clear to me how to operate on the several folders that comprise a given Albion instrument. I would like some step-by-step instruction before I bullocks something up, move the data to the wrong location, split it off irrevocably, inadvertently erase it, or any of a variety of things I'll live to regret.

After literally hours of futzing around last night (beginning with trying to find where their "Library Assistant" had stashed the precious files) I did succeed in loading sounds and playing with them. But the sounds continue to reside in the "Files" section to the left of the browser, rather than in the library.

Vienna Instruments, despite the annoying over-caffeinated salesman in their videos (is he the owner? Does anyone know?) at least recognizes that someone might need a smidgen of help, and has lathered their website with helpful tutorials.

Okay. End of rant. 

Any guidance much appreciated.


----------



## d.healey (May 3, 2014)

Have you tried the Kontakt manual? Might sound obvious but there is a whole section all about the quick load catalog, in the K4 manual it's on page 119. Only instruments encoded by NI (very few) will show up in the library section, most third party libraries won't.


----------



## clarkus (May 3, 2014)

*Re: Getting Kontakt and Albion Spitfire to Shake Hands*

Thanks. Page 119 here I come.

It doesn't seem to be asking too much that Albion might cast a tutorial or two out there into the void ... Are we clairvoyant?


----------



## mscottweber (May 3, 2014)

*Re: Getting Kontakt and Albion Spitfire to Shake Hands*

Albion, all three of them, should show up in the Library panel on the left, with the Kontakt Factory Library (I only own Albion I, but it is there for me). 

Have you tried contacting Spitfire customer service? In my experience they are usually very quick and helpful.


----------



## Dr.Quest (May 3, 2014)

This might help you out. Basically, in Kontakt, you click on the Add Library button on the upper right of the Library panel. Navigate to the library you want to add (navigate inside the first folder) and click choose.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ux8tbcQYZ9o

If you haven't authorized yet, you'll do that next. If you have then you are done.


----------



## kb123 (May 3, 2014)

*Re: Getting Kontakt and Albion Spitfire to Shake Hands*

As Dr Quest says, Albion is a Kontakt player library, so you really don't need to use Kontak'ts quick load features with it. Once Albion is added as a library to Kontakt, all its instruments are readily available by clicking Albion on the library pane


----------



## clarkus (May 4, 2014)

*Re: Getting Kontakt and Albion Spitfire to Shake Hands*

I did get this sorted out, thanks! 

Still curious about the Quick Load feature & will be looking into that. But at least I see where Spitfire is now & am able to play via Kontakt. Very good.


----------



## Dr.Quest (May 4, 2014)

*Re: Getting Kontakt and Albion Spitfire to Shake Hands*



clarkus @ Sun May 04 said:


> I did get this sorted out, thanks!
> 
> Still curious about the Quick Load feature & will be looking into that. But at least I see where Spitfire is now & am able to play via Kontakt. Very good.



Watch the video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ux8tbcQYZ9o
It explains the Quickload. Basically you choose the Quick Load button from the Kontakt menu bar, create any folder structure that makes sense to you and drag and drop from the Kontakt browser any instrument folders you want there. You aren't moving anything, you are just creating shortcuts to your favorites.
Easy as Pi
J


----------



## clarkus (May 7, 2014)

*Re: Getting Kontakt and Albion Spitfire to Shake Hands*

Perhaps my saying "Albion" created confusion. I have several instruments (the Frank Ricotti Marimba is one) from Spitfire that are not recognized in the library of Kontakt & so must live in the files section of Kontakt. 

By the way, I have been having trouble - even after following Kontakt player's manual - getting these instrument to fire up from Quick Load. I click and the folder I've created in Quick Load for these instruments vanishes. Poof. The file was created (by me) in the "Multi" section of Quick Load. Could that be the problem? If I back up a few steps, the file folders appear again. When I poke around I see that the folder is actually not populated with anything. My attempt to drag content in them must not have worked. (And Dr. Quest, I did watch the video. By now I believe I've watched everything in the Google universe on this topic).

So I am loading from files. Alright. It works. 

What I do to get to the finish line (I have no idea of this is standard protocol ... is it?) is to click on an individual patch in the files menu of Kontakt over there on the left. Meaning I click on an individual patch provided by Spitfire within "Instruments." 

The instrument then appears in all its glory in the main Kontakt window. I'm able to play it and to scroll to other patches.

This is success. Drinks for the house.

The "Quick Load" function remains a mystery. Is there any advantage to going this route? Stanley Gabriel @ Spitfire tells me it works, and is straightforward. No evidence of that here.

Summation: I have no complaints about the instruments themselves. Obviously the company has spent plenty of time getting that right, barring a few complaints people have voiced about the omnipresent hall in the room mic's (you either like that hall or you don't). I am a bit mystified at the choices made by the company for customer support (i.e. it's lacking) and doubly mystified that the word here on the forum is that Albion has good customer support. If by that we mean that e-mails are answered, this is true. But you can only get so much done this way. It's a big time-suck. How about a phone line & a voice on the other end. How about a data-base of tutorials? Or at least a detailed step-by-step that poor Stanley could point people to? 

While we're waiting for all that, if anyone has tips for me based on their experience, I'm all ears. I'm sorry to be using this forum, in this case, for tech support.

Specifically, I'd like to know if I am loading the Spitfire instruments in the most efficient way.


----------



## mscottweber (May 7, 2014)

*Re: Getting Kontakt and Albion Spitfire to Shake Hands*



clarkus @ Wed May 07 said:


> Perhaps my saying "Albion" created confusion. I have several instruments (the Frank Ricotti Marimba is one) from Spitfire that are not recognized in the library of Kontakt & so must live in the files section of Kontakt.



AHH, that definitely threw me off. Especially when, in another thread, you mentioned something about wanting to buy Albion.

A bit off topic, but how do you like the Frank Ricotti Marimba? I've almost bought it several times...


----------



## mk282 (May 7, 2014)

*Re: Getting Kontakt and Albion Spitfire to Shake Hands*



clarkus @ 7.5.2014 said:


> The file was created (by me) in the "Multi" section of Quick Load. Could that be the problem?



Yes, that's the problem. You need to be in Instr section of Quick Load because all Spitfire libraries use only instruments (NKI), not multis (NKM).


----------



## The Darris (May 7, 2014)

*Re: Getting Kontakt and Albion Spitfire to Shake Hands*

Clarkus,

There are two version of Kontakt: Player Version (Free) Full Version ($399, NI website).

The simple difference between the two is that any library that can be loaded in the library pane (left side) are Kontakt PLAYER compatible instruments. However, you need to have the full version of Kontakt for libraries that aren't sent to NI for encoding. These are found in the "files" tab via your hard drive directory.

The reason for this is that Kontakt Player instruments are sent to NI for encoding to be used in the library pane. This limits the developer's capabilities to update their libraries via hot fixes and crap like that. Any update to scripts or functionality has to be sent to NI for encoding (afaik). Albion typically gets one update a year. Spitfire has to sort through all the issues they can before sending it off to NI for encoding, that takes time. As far as your experience with customer support, they are in the process of updating nearly their entire product line whilst working through a new delivery system, we just have to be patient. A lot of your issues though are not problems with the library but just inexperience with Kontakt's functionality (a Native Instruments product). 

As for the Quick Load feature, I just threw this together for you:


----------



## lucky909091 (May 7, 2014)

I hate this principle of Kontakt.

I love every library that has a wallpaper of its own and which I can add with the "add library" tab.


----------



## mk282 (May 7, 2014)

After some time having too many entries on the Libraries tab just becomes extremely unwieldy to browse through. Quick Load is much better. AND it allows both Kontakt Player and regular Kontakt libraries at the same place, which is EVEN better.


----------



## clarkus (May 7, 2014)

*Re: Getting Kontakt and Albion Spitfire to Shake Hands*

Thank you. Very helpful. And you have beat Spitfire to the punch. I'm sure they will tell me the same thing tomorrow.


----------



## mk282 (May 7, 2014)

Don't be so harsh on them. They are extremely helpful and courteous lot. But right now also very busy releasing Sable 1.2 and Mural vol 2 AND Mural vol 1 v1.1, so cut them some slack. And you'd want to have them on the phone? They're just a few people, they're not NI!


----------



## clarkus (May 7, 2014)

*Re: Getting Kontakt and Albion Spitfire to Shake Hands*

Hello, The Darris & Thank You -

I have the full version of Kontakt & am aware of the difference between the two. And I know that some instruments do not and cannot reside in the library. For once I may be overplaying my ignorance. 

With that said, I am absolutely certain you're right that my inexperience with Kontakt is playing a role here. Thanks for the video! Very generous of you & I am about to watch it.

To push back gently on the "We must be patient" line of reasoning with Spitfire, there are posts here on the forum with questions about Spitfire libraries dating back to 2011. If the company was a small, struggling entity I could sympathize absolutely. One has the impression, however, they are revenue positive, if not downright lucrative & I am inclined to turn up the pressure, oh so gently.


----------



## clarkus (May 7, 2014)

*Re: Getting Kontakt and Albion Spitfire to Shake Hands*

The marimba is quite nice, Scott. I wish the tremolos could be varied in speed. My only complaint this far. And as you can see, I can complain with panache.

If you like marimba, this is a great sounding marimba.


----------



## The Darris (May 7, 2014)

*Re: Getting Kontakt and Albion Spitfire to Shake Hands*



clarkus @ Wed May 07 said:


> there are posts here on the forum with questions about Spitfire libraries dating back to 2011.



Yeah, they have been around awhile but in 2011, only had Albion and the Percussion library out as their biggest libraries to manage. The end of 2012 was when they started to get more traffic as Albion 2 was released and then Alb 3 in the first of 2013. They are still the same small group of chaps but with tenfold more users, customers, and support traffic they had in 2011.

I will say though that they put a lot of hard work into creating a user manual with all of the features included in every library as well as update. You will see that it is rare for most companies to have a 'documentation' folder in their main library folder for there products. That is my go to first, when I have a question. Other issues tend to present themselves in huge groups like something I experienced with Sable's huge update and release of Vol 4. Fortunately, I sent in a ticket and took to the forums to see if others had the same issue. To my surprise, the guy who does most of Kontakt's scripting sent me a PM and asked me to send him my .nki's so he could batch process them to fix the problem I was having. He went completely out of his way to help so my experience with Spitfire stems from overall amazing support.

Most support lines will not send you step by step instructions on HOW TO use their stuff, merely just the simple this is how it works. It is up to you, the user, to learn how to use it effectively. This takes time and hours of practicing. However, SF libraries have been the easiest for me to use and learn as they have been designed to perform versus be programmed to perform. Also, SF does have a youtube channel with tons of Walkthrough videos on functionality, library walkthroughs, how to update, etc. What exactly are you missing from those??

I do feel your frustration of sending in a ticket and not getting an answer back but they seriously only have 1 to 2 guys working the support line and again, these past couple of weeks for them have been crazy busy

Sable Vol4 release
Sable Version 1.2 released
New Library Download Manager released
Mural 1.1 released (today)
Mural Vol 2 releases tomorrow

That list is just releases, you have to think about those who are buying the other volumes or libraries, having issues with the downloader, those that aren't paying attention to their emails that strictly state download restrictions for certain operating systems, as well as the many others who have questions about other products, and finally HATE MAIL. All of that adds up and really pushes them to a priority level per email. 

Finally, back to my main point, composition has shifted towards this world of being educated in technology and how to use it efficiently. It takes time because, no matter who you are, there will be a learning curve. For some, it is extreme, and for others it is barely there but nevertheless, we have to learn on our own time. Please don't take this post as being directed solely at you. There are many of us who have sent tickets (ME, I MEAN ME) in this week who haven't gotten an answer back but few of us actually know why that is. Keep playing with Albion and learning its features. Shoot me a PM anytime if you have questions about it because I have spent many hours a day with Albion and would be willing to help you out.

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## clarkus (May 7, 2014)

*Re: Getting Kontakt and Albion Spitfire to Shake Hands*

Thanks, The Darris. I'm not sure anyone's ever made me a video to address a technical issue. This Forum is a great place, and you're an example of why!

An observation that may help other users, and then a few questions.

1) When I select a Spitfire instrument (Marimba, for example) from files, and it is then displayed in the lower window - the window where one may grab the content - four folders show up there: Documentation, Instruments, Producer Portfolio, and Samples. One must select them all (or that's what I did) and drag them into the Quick Load one has created. I did this, and it did work! My issue was that I had not created a host folder in "Instruments." If you get a moment (and you know) you could tell mw what purpose Multis serves and how one can populate that. I know what a Multi is, by the way. Just nor sure how they work here.

2) My question: Whether from the files folder or from Quick Load, it is only by selecting a specific nki. file and double-clicking that I then get an instrument to play in the Kontakt window. Is this standard? I would have expected that one could load from the instrument master folder & there then might be a display there of the patches available. It seems pretty clear that's NOT the case, but I am basically asking if I am doing it right.

3) If I load a second nki. file for a given instrument ("Kitchenware," in this case) it opens up in a 2nd window, and by selecting the appropriate MIDI out channel I can get it to respond to my keyboard. I can also get both to play at once. Cool. My question: Is there a way to spread the sounds out over a keyboard, assigning each to a key? I'm sure there are programs that do this (I believe NI makes one) by loading in sounds, but can it be done from here?

Thanks so much. Sorry to take up so much bandwidth. With help from you gents, I've made some headway & I'll be shutting up soon.


----------



## clarkus (May 7, 2014)

Thanks, The Darris aka Chris -

I do take your point. Self-education has become the norm with software, and even hardware. Whether we should be satisfied with that is an interesting question: You designed it, built, it, you sold it to me...and now I'm on my own?

I presume Vienna Symphonic Library has more revenue than Spitfire, though I don't really know. In any case, they have a friendly fellow in L.A. that answers the phone & takes all the time you need to sort things out. They have online documentation AND video tutorials. Further, they have a relationship with vendors stateside, in particular Sweetwater. And Sweetwater will take time on the phone if needed, i.e. they have tech support. 

So there's an alternate model. I support that one. I think it's a winner for the company and for the customers, both.

And now I will stop taking up so much time & attention here and get back to writing music.

Thank you, all.


----------



## The Darris (May 7, 2014)

*Re: Getting Kontakt and Albion Spitfire to Shake Hands*

You bring up a great point about VSL. They have been around for a lot longer than Spitfire, CineSamples, Orchestral Tools, etc. Most of the devs I have listed got into the business to fill in the gaps where VSL wasn't. I do believe VSL is a lot larger but also, you have to remember that all of their products work with their own in house applications. They make it all. Spitfire and other Kontakt based sample devs are third party content producers for a Native Instruments (which is similar to VSL in how they create their own products to work with their own products.) 

But to drive your point home, it would be great if all developers provided a series on how to utilize their instrument's basics functions, which I feel Spitfire does already. If they did every little thing imaginable, then I would be out of ideas for my YT channel and the content I create. Hahaha :wink: :wink:


----------



## tripseemcguy (May 9, 2014)

clarkus @ Wed May 07 said:


> I presume Vienna Symphonic Library has more revenue than Spitfire, though I don't really know. In any case, they have a friendly fellow in L.A. that answers the phone & takes all the time you need to sort things out. They have online documentation AND video tutorials.


While I can sympathize with having troubles getting to know something you've just spent money on there is an important distinction I think you're missing (The Darris brings it up in his post above as well). VSL are providing you with both a _sampler_ and _sample library_. Therefore it is their responsibility to provide tutelage for their sampler and their libraries. In contrast companies such as Spitfire, Cinesamples, Orchestral tools, etc. are providing just the _sample library_. It is their responsibility to provide for the sample library, of which I think they do an adequate job (in fact I believe these companies sometimes go above and beyond this).

As an example, your original reason for this post is in regards to Quick Load. This is a feature of Kontakt, not Albion, Cinestrings, Berlin Strings, etc.. You should be requesting videos, documentation, tutorials and support from _Native Instruments_, not the sample development companies.


----------



## clarkus (May 9, 2014)

Your perspective has some truth to it (what Stephen Colbert might call "truthiness").

Another way look at it, though, is that when companies create a library for a sample player created by a third party (i.e. Kontakt), they are giving up trouble for some responsibility. It's certainly so that it's not Spitfire's sole responsibility to teach someone to use the player. That wouldn't be fair or reasonable. But having made the decision to write code that will ultimately run via someone else's platform, has the company you gave your credit-card number to abdicated responsibility for clearing up these questions?

I would argue that by designing their software to run with a player made by a 3rd party, it behooves Spitfire to have a robust, active, ongoing dialogue with both NI and with the user, so that the user (new or not) has a good experience, is efficiently directed through the steps needed. 

Here's another way to say it: Spitfire's e-mail support guy told me in an early e-mail that they are "looking into" the tutorial question. I'm glad to hear it. When they make those tutorials (and I think they're going to have to pry loose some time and money as their user baser grows) those tutorials will show people how to use Spitfire with Kontakt. Much as they might like to divorce the two and say "if this is baffling you, don't bother us," they - Kontakt and Spitfire - are in bed together. 

With all THAT said, it's clear that NI needs to expect some time to go into user education. I'm about to go try out NI tech support. Let's see how that goes.


----------



## mk282 (May 9, 2014)

NI has had some user education for years now. It's called reading the damn manual.


Spitfire guys already have plenty of various videos on their Youtube channel, walkthroughs etc., showing you how to use their stuff with Kontakt. It's not rocket science.


----------



## clarkus (May 9, 2014)

If you do a search for Kontakt and Spitfire, there's not much. The videos you may be talking about are the fellows @ Spitfire talking through the use of the instruments themselves once they are in place & working.

I believe that's why Stanley Gabriel @ Spitfire told me in an e-mail this week they are "Looking into the tutorial question." Right? If they had a thorough walkthrough online, I'd be there, not here. 

I've not much doubt my ignorance is the issue! Absolutely. It sound like you think my questions will be answered by the manual. I've actually read the relevant sections, but I think you make a good point & I will go back to it.

Many of us learn software by trying it, by tutorials, and by asking questions of those who've been working with for awhile. I appreciate your perspective even if it seems like you need your coffee.


----------



## mk282 (May 9, 2014)

There's enough to get you going. And as said, it's not rocket science. That's why Kontakt's reference manual exists - it's a detailed reference of all functionality. Even a casual user should skim through some chapters.


And no, I don't need coffee. I don't even drink it. But I do read my manuals


----------



## clarkus (May 9, 2014)

Hi, mk

Rocket scientist here!

An example of what a living, breathing typing human being can do is that you tipped me off that to use "QuickLoad," Spitfire content should be dragged into the "Instruments" folder of Quick Load. Thanks for that. One can read a 200 page manual and still miss detail like that. You likely wouldn't miss it if you had a lot of experience with music software, but I don't. Sorry. Let me know if you have questions about counterpoint, I can help you out there!

If you do a Google search for Kontakt and Spitfire, there's not much. The videos you may be talking about are the fellows @ Spitfire talking through the use of the instruments themselves once they are in place & working. Here are the YouTube videos they have listed on their homage to give you perspective:

https://www.youtube.com/user/spitfireau ... d=&sort=dd

I did find one one page (apparently issued when Kontakt 4 was the newest version) about installation on the Spitfire homepage. I missed that at the time. It doesn't mention Quick Load, but there it is for anyone who might need it:

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/installationalbionperc.html (http://www.spitfireaudio.com/installati ... nperc.html)

It has the same pitfalls that any short doc. like this does: It can't answer questions. It doesn't tell you which stupid thing you might have done that has loused things up. I know which stupid thing I did NOW, but I didn't a few days ago. 

So, look, tech support: Stanley Gabriel @ Spitfire told me in an e-mail this week they are "Looking into the tutorial question." If they had a thorough walkthrough online on installation & on the topic of this thread, I'd be there, not here. He didn't say "We've got thorough tutorials that cover everything. Here's the one you need, sir."

Many of us learn software by trying it, by tutorials, and by asking questions of those who've been working with it for awhile.

I appreciate your help.


----------



## clarkus (May 9, 2014)

And this! Just posted by Soitfire this past week on the library manager.

Who says grousing and bitching doesn't get you anywhere?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PwcXJbaSWNw


----------



## The Darris (May 9, 2014)

Clarkus, I hate to tell you this but SF did say that they would be doing walkthroughs on how to use the new library downloader as well as setting up your instrument folders for the new updates. In fact, they sent these with the releases of their updates and products.


----------



## The Darris (May 9, 2014)

clarkus @ Fri May 09 said:


> If you do a Google search for Kontakt and Spitfire, there's not much. The videos you may be talking about are the fellows @ Spitfire talking through the use of the instruments themselves once they are in place & working. Here are the YouTube videos they have listed on their homage to give you perspective:
> 
> I did find one one page (apparently issued when Kontakt 4 was the newest version) about installation on the Spitfire homepage. I missed that at the time. It doesn't mention Quick Load, but there it is for anyone who might need it:
> 
> ...



Okay, again Clarkus, I think you are harping on them too hard for this. They do not distribute or work on Kontakt as developers. They merely create content FOR Kontakt. If you have questions about Kontakt and how to use it, you NEED to get in touch with Native Instruments who developed the software. Also, if you didn't know this, there is a HELP option from the Kontakt window that directs you to the 339 page Application Reference manual that is in many languages for ease of use. Everything you could ever want to know about Kontakt can be found in that manual. They have also given us a great resource into the KSP language so we can do scripting and instrument development ourselves.

So, Spitfire and many other developers should only have to create tutorials/manuals on how to use their product only which SF does. They have always provided video prior to release on how to use the NEW features as well as demonstrate all of the sounds found in the library they are releasing. I am at a loss as to how frustrated you are because it seems pretty clear cut to me on the separation between Kontakt and Spitfire. 

If you need a community to talk about about Kontakt, I would highly encourage you to join Native Instrument's Forum, they have people who designed Kontakt on the forums providing information. 

http://www.native-instruments.com/forum/


----------



## clarkus (May 9, 2014)

Thanks for the leads The Darris! I am, in fact, wading into NI's site & support.

If you go to Spitfire's Forum, you'll see a number of posts from folks like me who had similar issues ("Where are the files? What do I do now? Can I / should I do X, Y, or Z?")

If one is inexperienced with music software - as some of us are - you don't KNOW if it's a Kontakt issue or a Spitfire issue. I understand the impatience with those of us who are so new to this that we don't even know the source of the difficulty or how to proceed.

Peace out.


----------



## clarkus (May 9, 2014)

Oh, and I recognized after I posted the megalomania of assuming that my "March on London" was the cause of Spitfire rallying to my cause. Quite right.

Then again, societal change = discontent accrued . . .


----------



## The Darris (May 9, 2014)

clarkus @ Fri May 09 said:


> If you go to Spitfire's Forum, you'll see a number of posts from folks like me who had similar issues ("Where are the files? What do I do now? Can I / should I do X, Y, or Z?")
> 
> If one is inexperienced with music software - as some of us are - you don't KNOW if it's a Kontakt issue or a Spitfire issue. I understand the impatience with those of us who are so new to this that we don't even know the source of the difficulty or how to proceed.
> 
> Peace out.



I will say, even though I have been a member on here for almost 2 years, I have spent a lot of time in Spitfire threads and I can contest that a lot of user questions had either been answered in one of SF's announcement/tutorial videos or even in a previous post on the forum by other members or even an SF rep. 

If I were a developer, I would be frustrated if I provided an answer to a question but continually got asked the same question when others can't take the time to look it up themselves (not that you are doing that, you are genuinely trying to figure stuff out). What I am referring to is that fact that we live in a world where people don't want to take time to learn something, they want to be told how to do it all versus figuring it out via research and practice. Spitfire Audio, in my experience, has always provided the tools to learn how to use their products and their products a lone. 

As a funny story to drive my point home, when SF released their announcement of Sable Vol. 4 as well as ver. 1.2 update, They clearly explained that certain articulations wouldn't be released for Vol. 4 until September. Even after revealing this information, people still continued to ask on the forums, 'Why do I not have this articulation!!!??" Again, a developer can only do so much before it comes down to the consumer actually reading through and researching on their own. I tell you, I don't envy the sample developer in our current society.


----------



## synergy543 (May 9, 2014)

The Darris @ Fri May 09 said:


> I tell you, I don't envy the sample developer in our current society.


Yes agreed. Developers had it SO much easier back in the steampunk days.


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 10, 2014)

The Darris @ Sat May 10 said:


> As a funny story to drive my point home, when SF released their announcement of Sable Vol. 4 as well as ver. 1.2 update, They clearly explained that certain articulations wouldn't be released for Vol. 4 until September. Even after revealing this information, people still continued to ask on the forums, 'Why do I not have this articulation!!!??" Again, a developer can only do so much before it comes down to the consumer actually reading through and researching on their own. I tell you, I don't envy the sample developer in our current society.



But on the other hand - I seem to have read endlessly on the forum and the website, but I can't remember any mention of more articulations for Vol 4 in September, and I can't see it on their product page list of articulations either - http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bml-sable-vol-4 . So.... um.... huh?


----------



## The Darris (May 10, 2014)

Now that I think about it Guy, I am pretty sure it was mentioned on the OP of the Sable 4 release thread but Synthesia's announcement post is gone. Don't know why.

Anyway, it had information about the repetition legato and CS legato being released in September.


----------

